# Red Cherry Shrimp Missing. Whodunnit?



## VFish (Oct 20, 2010)

I just got 17 Red Cherry Shrimplets yesterday and put them in my aquarium. Currently, I have 1 betta, 3 albino corydoras, 5 black neon tetras, and 3 cardinal tetras. 

Immediately, after I put in the RCS yesterday, I would only find about 8 of them. By last night, I could only find about 5. This morning, it's been about 2. I did a water change today just to see if I could stir things up a bit and figure out where the other 15 shrimp are hiding, but no cigar. 

I've had my aquarium for about a year now. There's no shrimp bodies, nothing. My betta doesn't seem very interested in the shrimp. The cory doras seem too busy digging around in the gravel. The tetras seem so innocent and sweet, it's hard to imagine them eating the little shrimp guys. 

So what happened? Do you think the shrimp found some fabulous place to camp out for a few days while the get acclimated or do you think their was a a feast going on among my fish? My aquarium is planted pretty well, and there are places for the shrimp to hide... Please advise. I'm so frustrated!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The betta.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I was about to say the same


----------



## bettafish (Oct 10, 2010)

Betta's can be notorious for eating red cherry shrimp :/


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

I bet the betta killed the shrimps, the cory gangs finished the bodies. some shrimps went into the filter. 
Tank still looks clean.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Ya, most fish will leave them alone, but if something is dead in the tank all the fish will snack on it.


----------



## VFish (Oct 20, 2010)

Well, it appears everyone may be behaving after all. I just came home from a jog and saw two of the shrimp on the glass so I scooped them out and started a nano bowl with them. After that I started searching around and found 8 more. I'm hoping the other seven have found some miraculous hiding places in my aquarium. I guess I'll figure that out in time!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

gonna have to agree with the Betta being the guilty culprit


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

yah..gotta be careful with small shrimps with other tankmates...there is a selct few species of fish that can co-live with small shrimps.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

betta for sure. generally wont touch an adult shrimp, but babies are tasty snacks.


----------

